# first time farmer??? confused about lights



## RedEye_N8 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a shop/shed that is 10' x 20'. I plan on building a fake wall at the end at 18'  that gives me a 2' x 10' area(ceiling is around 7' at the walls and about 9' at the center. There is already a 1' sq. vent at the peak and I plan to cut inflowing air vents in the floor which will be cool air (florida heat). Sound good so far? O.K. My questions are these- I want to grow Three to Four plants starting out because I dont know how strong the smell will be outside because I have to vent the grow area right? I can get the exhaust about 12' in the air and my neighbors on all sides are old and at least 60 yards or more away and they think I am a lil angel. Did I mention I live with my mommy!!! She is cool but I will do my best to not let her know what is going on and she never goes in the shop. So can I grow 5 or 6, I'm sure the strength of the odor depends on the strain right? So my next question is can I use regular tube flouresent lights just to start the plants out or something like a 100w-150w heat lamp. I know that I need the Metal Halide lights for the veggie state and some "H.I._" something or another lights for the flowering process but if I can use F lights or 100w bulb, how long? when do I need to start using the Metal Halide lights? I do not have the money for the M.H. lights yet. How much are they? Where do I go? How many do I need? What is the fire risk? Could someone please hit me back up and let me know, maybe explain how they would lay it out working with what I am working with. I am really excited about starting but I want to do right and make it worth while. Besides my seeds are expensive little buggars!!!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

OK, was good until I saw the mom thing...if she owns the house and doesn't know about a grow, DON'T do it!! It's a huge risk, she should at least have a say...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2011)

If your mom is not cool with this, we are not going to be either.  When you grow you are putting everyone who lives there at risk.  In addition, if it is her house, that could be in danger also.  It is bad bad mojo to grow at your parents' home without their knowledge and CONSENT.


----------

